# Jupiter Ascending Falls to 2015



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 4, 2014)

​

The latest film plagiarized by The Wachowskis has been delayed to February 2nd, 2015 and will not be participating in the Summer 2014 Film bonanza. Reasons are that the film is facing some VFX issues. Hence, the previous July 18 date being abandoned in favour of resolving said issues. In all honesty though, was anyone even looking forward to this? The trailers looked pretty uninspiring. As well, what kind of leading cast is Mila Kunis and Channing Tatum? In a non-comedy film no less? I think the move to a lesser competitive month is a smart choice. 

 THR


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think its okay.. I do not mind to watch it but I am sure that it is so-so movie to me. Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2014)

Those poor Wachowskis. How depressing must it be to know that the last good movie you made was from 1999?


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The latest film *plagiarized* by The Wachowskis


Elaborate please


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Elaborate please


 

That was just my poor humor and cynicism at play. The film is an original screenplay. Although, The Matrix was also supposed to be an original screenplay and multiple sources seem to say otherwise.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw the trailer for this and holy shit does it look bad. Like such awful sci-fi garbage.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2015)

Seen it last night. 

It was fun.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll watch it, if only for the eye candy.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 1, 2015)

I really enjoyed this movie... Don't know why people say its bad.. CGI was good, acting was alright - yes you can actually watch it!  - story line was also good. Will recommend this as a one time watch; a decent action fantasy on the whole. I give it a 7/10


----------

